# [solved] [xorg] keine Tastatur, keine mouse

## pablo_supertux

Hi

gestern abend habe ich ein emerge -uvDN world Update gemacht und Xorg wurde dabei aktualisiert. Ich musste einige Sachen wegen blocking deinstallieren, dann wurden sie wieder installiert. Als ich den PC ausgemacht habe, kehrte ich zunächst ins GDM und ich konnte weder mouse noch Tatstaur bewegen. Ich dachte zunächst, es liegt an Update. Zum Glück habe ich mein HOME an einer sepraraten Partition und konnte damit meinen user innerhalb der LiveDVD starten.

Meine Versionen:

```

emerge x11-base/xorg-drivers x11-base/xorg-x11 x11-base/xorg-server -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -joystick -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) -xgi" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6  USE="ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -hal -kdrive -minimal -tslib" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1  0 kB

```

Heute musste ich feststellen, dass ich die Mouse und die Tastatur weiterhin nicht verwenden kann. Obwohl ich -hal in den USE Flags ausgewählt habe, habe ich folgendes hinzugefügt:

```

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

EndSection

```

Meine Konfig sieht so aus:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

...

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

        Option       "XkbKeyCodes" "xfree86"

        Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

```

das gewöhnliche Zeug halt.

Das hat aber auch nicht geholfen. Laut log steht:

```

==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 22 23:04:35 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

(**) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

...

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.5.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `mouse'

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `kbd'

```

wtf? was ist denn da los? ABI version ist nicht die richtige? Was habe ich verpasst? Wie kann ich das wieder reparieren?

Danke

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
> 
> compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.5.0
> 
>         Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
> ...

 

Probiere einfach nochmal die ganzen Treiben neu zu bauen.. wie in diesem Thread beschrieben: emerge -a1 $(qlist -I -C x11-driver)

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das was du vor hast (Option "AutoAddDevices" "False") da hilft, also den X-Server ohne HAL zu verwenden. Ich habe das jetzt nur am Rande mitbekommen und dachte die Xorg Version 1.7, stellt eine Geräteerkennung ohne HAL her.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Oh ja, guter Tipp, hab gar nicht dran gedacht. Werde es ausprobieren.

----------

## pablo_supertux

supi, genau das war die Lösung, die Treiber neu installieren.

Danke für den Tipp

----------

## Josef.95

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> wtf? was ist denn da los? ABI version ist nicht die richtige? Was habe ich verpasst? Wie kann ich das wieder reparieren?

 

```
* You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from xorg-server 1.6

 * or earlier, because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because

 * of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem.         

 * You can generate a list of all installed packages in the x11-drivers

 * category using this command:                                       

 * emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
```

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> supi, genau das war die Lösung, die Treiber neu installieren.
> 
> Danke für den Tipp

 

Ja - auch von mir ein DICKES 'DANKESCHÖN' - nach der Neuinstallation der Treiber läuft wieder alles einwandfrei!

----------

